
There’s More Hair, Feces, and Toenails in Your Pork Than You Realize - prostoalex
http://munchies.vice.com/articles/theres-more-poop-in-your-pork-than-you-realize?utm_source=vicefb
======
raldi
There's more unpleasant stuff in all your food than you realize, and always
has been. It's impossible to eliminate grubs from blackberries, no matter how
many times you wash them. All you can do is rinse them in salt water so they
stop climbing out from the crevices. There are insect parts in every jar of
jam, trace amounts of rat droppings in every jar of peanut butter (or entire
rats), and if you eat enough fresh fish, you'll quickly discover how often it
has worms (fortunately, most fish for sale was frozen at some point, rendering
the worms dead and nearly undetectable). Processed or organic, plant or
animal, all food is contaminated. Even salt -- ever think about what's in sea
salt besides NaCl? Hint: nothing you'd want to eat. And table salt has it too,
only less of it.

Fortunately, if you follow proper food-handling practices, none of this is
unsafe. But if you think you don't eat a few hundred parts-per-million each
day of hidden disgusting things, you're deceiving yourself.

~~~
agersant
Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep deceiving myself.

~~~
raldi
Me too, even hot dogs.

------
anonbanker
Is it just me, or does the paleo diet seem like it should include all of the
above in order to be accurate?

------
Potando
While it might be true, there's a potential for bias in that it's based on
reports by inspectors, most of whom would expect to lose their jobs if this
program is expanded.

~~~
anigbrowl
I doubt that their potential for bias outweighs the food producers' incentive
to hire people who are content to just approve everything that whizzes past
them on the line, without any sort of whistleblowing protections against
employer retaliation. The inspection program should of course be subject to
double-blind testing to determine its effectiveness compared to a
control...but that sort of testing takes money, which has to be approved by
Congress. I would imagine that the meat producers are a stronger lobby on
Capital Hill than food safety advocates.

~~~
refurb
There are FDA-employeed folks at meat producers doing inspections. It's not
entirely left up to the companies.

~~~
brightsize
The affidavits[1] referred to in TFA describe just how useless this
relationship has become. The inspectors receive little support from the USDA
and are now tasked with, essentially, the management of poorly-trained company
"inspectors" who are themselves under pressure from company management, on
pain of termination, to keep the line moving (at a higher than ever rate). The
authority of the USDA inspectors, under this "let them eat salmonella"
program, seems to be in terminal decline.

[1] [http://www.foodwhistleblower.org/campaign/hormel-
hogs/#affid...](http://www.foodwhistleblower.org/campaign/hormel-
hogs/#affidavits)

------
smilepet_26
It's utterly evil; that is why major religions like Christianlity, Islam etc.
prohibited its consumption. I really dislike even tasting it!

------
BendertheRobot
Thanks, _______ Administration!

------
morkfromork
soylent green is people

